# My band, AnjChito released our first single.



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is a project that came about during the pandemic. We had fun doing it. My songwriting partner, Angie Barkhouse and I recorded our parts in my studio while the bass and drum tracks were recorded in their own studios. This song is only one of the 12 songs we have written so far starting July last year. Hope you guys like it.

AnjChito - Remind Me


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

So smooth with the morning coffee, guys. Thanks!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> So smooth with the morning coffee, guys. Thanks!


Thanks!!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Really nice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

John123 said:


> Really nice.


Thanks!!


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Easy listening, very good, congrats.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Pierrafeux said:


> Easy listening, very good, congrats.


Thanks!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats on the release!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> Congrats on the release!


Thanks!!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Very nicely done. Clean, no unnecessary notes and a great groove.

Are you still playing in Gananoque in September?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to Angie, Scott, Roger, Chito and Mei! 

Beautiful in all regards!

@Chito Is this one of your progressions?
Did you both write the lyrics?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sounds awesome Chito! Is this the one Jane mixed?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to Angie, Scott, Roger, Chito and Mei!
> 
> Beautiful in all regards!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yes, progressions are mine, she wrote the lyrics and melody.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Sounds awesome Chito! Is this the one Jane mixed?


Yes its the one she mixed! She did a great job. One thing I like is how she was able to make the song cohesive. As well as getting the vocals and the sax out there.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Really sweet! Nice and mellow. Too bad I wasn’t prepared to enjoy it with a nice scotch along with a cigar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Yes its the one she mixed! She did a great job. One thing I like is how she was able to make the song cohesive. As well as getting the vocals and the sax out there.


I didn't see Jane's name in the list on the bandcamp site. I'm sending CONGRATULATIONS to her also.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> I didn't see Jane's name in the list on the bandcamp site. I'm sending CONGRATULATIONS to her also.


That's Mei. She did the mixing and the mastering.


----------

